# iexplorer öffnen



## Guest (7. Apr 2007)

hey leute

gibts in java irgendwie die möglichkeit per klick auf einen butten zB den internetexplorer mit einem bestimmten link zu öffnen?

gruß


----------



## Verjigorm (7. Apr 2007)

http://www.galileocomputing.de/open...08_007.htm#mj7e96c545f696a50654c6440e9480deac

8.7.3 Einen Browser/E-Mail-Client/Editor aufrufen


----------



## Gast (8. Apr 2007)

irgendwie bekomme ich das nicht so ganz hin 

kann mir viell einer von euhc etwas mit dem code helfen?

hab die logik die dahinter steckt noch nicht ganz kapiert

gruß


----------



## Verjigorm (8. Apr 2007)

google:
http://www.rz.uni-hohenheim.de/anw/...el_08_004.htm#Rxx365java080040400028A1F0421F9

8.5.3 Einen HTML-Browser unter Windows aufrufen  toptop

Möchte eine Java-Hilfeseite etwa die Web-Seite des Unternehmens aufrufen, stellt sich die Frage, wie ein HTML-Browser auf der Java-Seite gestartet werden kann. Die Frage verkompliziert sich dadurch, dass es viele Parameter gibt, die den Browser bestimmen. Was ist die Plattform: Unix, Windows oder Max? Soll ein Standardbrowser genutzt werden oder ein bestimmtes Produkt? In welchem Pfad befindet sich die ausführbare Datei des Browsers?

Unter speziellen Betrachtungen ist die Lösung einfach. Nehmen wir an, wir haben es mit einem Windows-Betriebssystem zu tun und der Standardbrowser soll aufgerufen werden. Da hilft der Aufruf von rundll32 über ein exec() von Runtime mit passendem Parameter.

Listing 8.8   LaunchBrowser.java


```
public class LaunchBrowser
{
  public static void main( String args[] ) throws java.io.IOException
  {
    String url = "http://www.java-tutor.com";;

    Runtime.getRuntime().exec( "rundll32 url.dll,FileProtocolHandler " + url );

    Runtime.getRuntime().exec( "rundll32 url.dll,FileProtocolHandler " +
      "javascript:location.href=’" + url + "’" );
  }
}
```
Die Erste der Varianten stellt in einem bereits geöffneten Browser die neue Web-Seite dar. Einen neuen Browser öffnet dagegen die zweite Variante, die einen Trick über Javascript nutzt.

Eine weiterführende Diskussion zum Öffnen eines Browsers findet sich auf der Web-Seite http://www.javaworld.com/javaworld/javatips/jw-javatip66.html.[/code]


----------

